# Got an idea, and have a question for BFD users



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi.

Having succesfully used the Behringer DSP 1124 on my PB12+ sub and being so impressed with the results I was beginning to wonder if it is adviseble to also use a Behringer on the main speakers?

Challenge:

Moving into a new house and I am possibly buying Vienna Acoustics Strauss main speakers. They sport 10" woofers and can play fairly deep. However I will have little or no control over that bass, since my AV reciever has poor built in EQ. It's a pioneer AX2. Seing as they can play fairly deep it's my plan to crossover at around 40-50hz. I can use my current Behringer to reduce peaks then from 50hz down, which is all good, but then I'm left with no bass control from 50 hz and up....

So I thought, what about adding a second Behringer! I use my pioneer reciever as pre amp only since I recently bought a Primare A30.5 power amp. I could then plug in another Behringer between the pre out on the pioneer and the power amp.

Is this a good plan or should I go a different route?

/claus


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is this a good plan


You are subjecting the mains signal to a conversion from analog to digital, through a DSP, phase changes from filtering, and then from digital back to analog. All this to control a very narrow bandwidth of bass. Do you think it's worth it? Will the signal to noise, dynamic range, and soundstage be better or worse after the conversion? (remember, this is a hundred dollar device you're passing your pristine mains signal through). 

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Claus,


> Moving into a new house and I am possibly buying Vienna Acoustics Strauss main speakers. They sport 10" woofers and can play fairly deep.


We see this quite a bit, folks with highly-capable mains who feel their speaker’s capabilities are somehow going to waste if they don’t utilize every last Hz of extension. 

In actuality, you’ll get better _overall_ sound quality if you just use the receiver’s crossover and hand off the bass to a subwoofer at the usual 80-90 Hz. This gives you full control of the bass frequencies, as far as equalizing goes.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok thanks for the input so far.

At any rate, I'm going to test it out once I move into the house. Using different crossovers and measure with REW - it's going to be loads of fun 

I'll just use my current Behringer on the PB12+, which so far has proven very good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi 
what about modifing the speakers so the 10" woofers have their own amp, 
this will produce better control and power and then a bfd wont affect the overall sound too much while being equalised.

I have three ways and while the extra sub bass is welcomed it can bit a little too much will all the extra bass from the main subs when loud. 

Why not try a dcx2496 if its as clean sounding as the bfd, it should be a good help with auto phase alignment, delay and parametric eq 's. 

Mines on order looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a pretty decent seperate power amp for the mains, which I'll use. Once I move into the new house, I'll do some measurements, and I'll surely remember to post'em here!


----------

